# Washington SB 5073



## 420_Osborn (Jan 19, 2011)

This bill seeks to provide state  licensing to medical marijuana dispensaries and producers in order to  assure that qualified patients &#8220;will have access to an adequate, safe, consistent, and  secure source of medical quality cannabis.&#8221;  This  bill further increases protection for medical cannabis users including  protection from arrest or search and seizure.

hxxp://apps.leg.wa.gov/documents/billdocs/2011-12/Pdf/Bills/Senate%20Bills/5073.pdf


NChef...Can you shed more light on this?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe a little. Last night at the city council meeting, Edmonds, voted 6-1 to begin approving city and state licensed dispensarys. Knowing that this bill will pass for sure. No brainer. State is in a really deep hole. The state auditor will release a report soon showing the projected taxed income the state and city will be in line to recieve. Let me tell you, its a HUGE number. While most dont agree with taxing "meds", big deal. Get over it. The cost hopefully will be absorbed by the dispensary owner and not passed on to the customer, at least I hope. Its no diff from the standpoint its a legal, licensed and insured business. Profit margins for both the grower and the dispensary owner are fairly good. Obv depending on "sales". Hard to say sales, instead of "donations". But now that .9% sales tax and .002 B&O tax is applied, its the real deal. I am not the guy supplying anymore, so I can only hope they will do the med patients right. I wont get into the cost of production or sales to the dispensary. That is more of a private issue. But I can assure you, both benefit.

PS. If you meet or know someone opening a dispensary. LMK. I know a few growers that still have the space and time to knock out crazy, organic chronic.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 19, 2011)

Well I hope we can talk about this on here :rofl: 

My friend is opening West Coast Wellness on Greenwood and like 120something in Seattle. I know he has a few houses that he grows out of for the new business that is set to open on like the 22nd. He also has his hand on a lot of other growers...So I dont know if he'd need the extra help. But its worth asking him, He's always busy publishing The Northwest Leaf.


----------



## Tomoko (Feb 10, 2011)

I am from the Wenatchee area where there is not really any dispensaries..I had to go all the way over there to apply when I got my card. Wish there were some on this side of the mountain because I really don't like to be over there and try to avoid being around the seattle area at all costs unless i'm there for leisure or getting some smoke.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 11, 2011)

Check hxxp://www.thclist.com

its got a list of Washington dispensaries, There is one in Chelan.


----------

